# mot de passe au démarrage



## vm (21 Février 2004)

sur mon wallstreet sous os 9 il y avais un tableau de bord pour les mot de passe au démarrage et a la sorte de veille
l'avantage c'est qu'il bloquer au niveau matériel

et sur mon ibook sous os X il n'y a plus cette fonction
je ne peut pas faire totalement confiance au mot de passe utilisateur
vu q'on peut le modifier avec le CD d'installation

existe t'il encore cette fonction ?


----------



## takamaka (25 Février 2004)

X = jaguar ou panther ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (25 Février 2004)

Ces 2 fonctions sont dispo mais séparément je crois : 
une sur Jaguar (sortie de veille) et l'autre sur Panther (pass à l'ouverture de la session).

A confirmer...


----------



## MarcMame (25 Février 2004)

Le mot de passe sous OS9 ne protegeait pas plus. Un boot avec disque système bypass le mot de passe également si je me souvient bien.

La protection la plus efficace est le mot de passe dans l'open firmware, mais il peut également être bypassé, même si c'est beaucoup plus difficile.


----------



## vm (25 Février 2004)

le mot de passe sur mon wallstreet n'etet pas sur le logiciel
mais de le firmware au niveau materiel
peut on avoir un mot de passe firmware sur os X


----------



## chagregel (26 Février 2004)

J'ai pas tout compris (bon il est tard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais les ordis en expo (genre à la FNAC) ont tous des mots de passes à la sortie de l'écran de veille, va voir un vendeur ils doivent savoir le faire


----------



## vm (26 Février 2004)

oui mais les mot de passe en sortie de veille sont les mot de passe de session
mais il es supprimable via le CD d'installation

le pot de passe de mon wallstreet était matériel (avant le mac qui sourit)et on ne pouvait pas démarrer sur le CD sans mot de passe
(il bloque en faite l'accès a tout les disque)


----------



## Marcus (26 Février 2004)

Il faut mettre un mot de passe au niveau de l'open firware.
Mais le securite d'une machine passe aussi par la securité des locaux et donc ne pas avoir sa machine accessible par monsieur toutlemonde


----------



## MarcMame (26 Février 2004)

vm a dit:
			
		

> peut on avoir un mot de passe firmware sur os X


Oui.


----------



## roro (26 Février 2004)

vm a dit:
			
		

> le mot de passe sur mon wallstreet n'etet pas sur le logiciel
> mais de le firmware au niveau materiel
> peut on avoir un mot de passe firmware sur os X



va voir sur le site d'apple et fais une recherche dans la KB, tu y trouveras ce que tu veux.


----------



## vm (27 Février 2004)

qu'elle un utlisise l'Open Firmware Password
ce n'est pas tres clair les explications


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Février 2004)

vm a dit:
			
		

> qu'elle un utlisise l'Open Firmware Password
> ce n'est pas tres clair les explications



Ta question non plus


----------



## rezba (27 Février 2004)

Allez, j'en tente quelques unes (mais pas sur l'Open FirmWare, là tu trouveras ça ailleurs).

La mise en sécurité de l'Open Firmware va empêcher tout utilisateur, y compris toi, de booter normalement sur :
-une autre partition système que celle que tu as déclaré être ta partition de boot,
- sur un cd de démarrage,
- sur un disque externe.
- en mode single user,
- en mode Open Password.

Si tu as besoin ensuite d'un de ces modes, il te faudra appuyer sur Option au démarrage. Ton mot de passe OF te sera alors demandé.

Si tu zappes alors ta PRAM ou l'OpenFirmware, il faudra que tu réactives la sécurité.


----------



## FANREM (29 Février 2004)

vm a dit:
			
		

> sur mon wallstreet sous os 9 il y avais un tableau de bord pour les mot de passe au démarrage et a la sorte de veille et sur mon ibook sous os X il n'y a plus cette fonction


Moi, je fais comme ca, mais je ne suis pas sur de bien te comprendre
Tu ouvres ton trousseau d'acces, et tu coches afficher l'etat dans la barre des menus
Tu as ensuite un petit cadenas qui s'affiche dans ta barre de menus, et il te suffit de cliquer manuellement dessus pour  verrouiller l'ecran pour que le MDP soit demande obligatoirement


----------



## vm (29 Février 2004)

non c'était un mot de passe matérielle
au début du démarrage (avant le mac souriant)
et il bloque tout les lecteur (pas de démarrage sur cd sans le mot de passe par exemple)

rien avoir avec le système d'exploitation


----------



## rezba (29 Février 2004)

vm a dit:
			
		

> non c'était un mot de passe matériel
> 
> rien avoir avec le système d'exploitation



heu, pas exactement... C'est bel et bien "logiciel", mais ça se passe au niveau de la rom de démarrage.
Bref, c'est très exactement ce qu'on appelle le mot de passe de l'Open FirmWare. Sous 8, sous 9 ou sous 10.


----------



## vm (29 Février 2004)

si j'utilise le mot de passe de l'Open FirmWare sous X.3 il n'y a pas de risque ?


----------



## rezba (1 Mars 2004)

Non, le firmware n'a pas changé depuis Puma. Sers-toi de la version 1.0.2.  d'OpenFirmWarePassword  disponible sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## vm (1 Mars 2004)

rassurez moi, on peut faire marche arrière


----------



## MarcMame (2 Mars 2004)

Vu comment tu es flippé, je serais toi, je ne le ferais pas.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (2 Mars 2004)

Ca marche très bien, et c'est indolore (entend par là que tant que tu fais un démarrage normal, le mot de passe ne sera pas demandé... si tu veux utiliser une combinaison de touches, par contre, il demandera le mot de passe.)

Par contre, un conseil : rappelles-toi du mot de passe, car sinon, tu ne pourras pas l'enlever !


----------

